# Choice Gear: Audi RS 3 Sportback in 1:87 HO Scale



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For model car collectors, 1:87 is a very small but highly detailed scale and Germany's Herpa is manufacturer of one of the most detailed lines of very small cars. In as much, we were excited to see the German company release their take on the Audi RS 3 Sportback.

* More Information *


----------

